# Anybody going tomorrow?



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Everything looks really nice for tomorrow. We are going to head out in the morning. Planning to go to the Elbow and work east to the nipple, unless Roffs says something different. Hopefully the water will be better than what was reported from last weekend.


----------

